# نفسك تتعلم الانجليزي.. نفسك تعدي التوفل..بالداخل تجارب عملائي فقط100 ر



## روز2011 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

لمشاهدة جميع التجارب اكثر من 40 تجربة ادخل على الرابط التالي
الانجليزية اسهل مع روز2011 فقط 100ريال
باختصار
@الكورس عبارة عن 5 اسطوانات + اسطوانة اضافية من عندي عليها قاموس للترجمة
@الكورس 3 مستويات (مبتدأ+ متوسط+ محترف)
@الكورس شامل تعليمك(المحادثات+القواعد+الاستماع+القراءة+الكتابة)
@الكوس عبارة عن مادة تعليمة فديو موجودة على الاسطوانات تشتغل على الكمبيوتر مساحتها 17 قيقا عبارة عن 80 ساعة
@نفس طريقة تدريسك بالمعاهد بس الفرق تدرس وانت ببيتك وبسعر رمزي جدا فقط 100 ريال وتقدر بعد ماتجتاز الكورس تختبر باي معهد وتاخذ شهادة رسمية
@ملاحظة الكورس مايأهلك للتوفل الكورس لتعليمك اللغة واتقان المحادثات الي يبغى شي للتوفل يتواصل معاي وعندي شي ثاني خاص بالتوفل
ملاحظة
يتوفر كورسات اضافية غير معلن عنها للطلب او الاستفسار على الخاص او رقم الجوال
ملاحظة
الي يطلب مجموعة الكورسات كلها له عرض خاااص جدااحسبله ال3 بسعر 2
@يتوفر كورسات لتعليم الاطفال اللغة من سن 4_12 سنة 
@يتوفر كورس للكبار مترجم ترجمة كاملة بالكتابة والنطق
@ يتوفر كورس للتوفل 100% اضمن لك تعدي التوفل بأذن الله
و هذي صور من فيديو الكورس







الكورس كــــــــــــــــــــــامل عبارة عن 17 قيـــــــــــقا فقط بــــــ 100 ـــــــ ريااااااااال

هدايا الكورس
1_ جمل وكلمات الشارع الامريكي على ملف pdf .
2_الكلمات المستخدمة والاكثر احتياج باختبار التوفل على ملف pdf.
3_كورس اللغة لسكرتارية عبارة عن 52 مقطع صوتي .
4_برنامج الادوب ريدر pdf.
5_القاموس الشهير للترجمه cambridge .
عدد الاسطوانات الاجمالي مع الهدايا 6 اسطوانات.
عند شراء كورسين او اكثر يتوفر عرض خاص اسال عنه .
طريقة التوصيل
جدة التسليم يد بيد عن طريق الرقم الموجود بالاعلان
الرياض التسليم يد بيد عن طريق الموزع لي بالرياض 
اهل الرياض يكلموني او يراسلوني اعطيهم رقم الموزع بالرياض 
ورجاء خاص لاهل الرياض الي عنده اي استفسار يكلمني انا لان الشخص الي بالرياض فقط موزع مايعرف شي عن السيديات
خارج جدة والرياض 
الشحن مجاني للي عندو صندوق بريد 
اذا عندك صندوق بريد ارسلك عليه وياخذ حق اسبوع ان شاء الله ويوصل اما الي ماعنده بريد او مستعجل ارسله هو بالبريد الممتاز والشحن عليه 50 ريال اضافي على قيمة الكورس ويوصلونه للباب خلال يومين كحد اقصى
طريقة الدفع
التحويل لحسابي 
الراجحي او سامبـــا او الاهـــــلي
الاتصال للساعة 11 بالليل
استقبل رسايل 24 ساعة للطلبات 
واي استفسار انا حـــــــــــــــاضرة 

((((...تجارب بعض من تعامل معاي...))
باقي التجارب على الرابط فوق باعلى الاعلان



















[/COLOR]​
تجارب بعض من نعامل معي
لمشاهدة جميع التجارب اكثر من 40 تجربة ادخل على الرابط التالي
الانجليزية اسهل مع روز2011 فقط 100ريال



























































































































[/CENTER]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: نفسك تتعلم الانجليزي.. نفسك تعدي التوفل..بالداخل تجارب عملائي فقط100 ر*

الله يوفقك ويرزقك من واسع فضله


----------

